# chicago shows



## Lyxen (Jul 17, 2009)

hello
i am in the process of getting gigs together in the
chicago area

got two venues i played at that i can book to.

art gallery kafe in woodale
vine tastings in roselle
more im going to speak to.

im doing korg ds 10 karp right now....

if anyone wants to play furshure

these shows will either be electronic based or furry.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey, I live in Roselle.  You're setting up a potentially furry-based gig at the winery on Roselle Road?  Holy shit, I literally live a few blocks away from there!  I'm not saying I can play or anything, but that's so close to home that I had to say something.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 22, 2009)

holy shit that is insane


----------

